# A beginner's question



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello gang.

At the moment I'm looking for information, as I am still in the process of building up the land area for my railway so I don't have to contend with a 10% grade in both directions. (though, if someone would release a 1/29 4-truck shay [yes, they existed] I could use that as a pusher and a helper-ahead).

I'm building up the land area through the use of 3x3 landscaping timbers. This has caused me to use my power tools a bit more lately, and as a consequence, I got to thinking about the batteries. The 19.2v nicad batteries for my craftsman power tools are down to $25 a piece with the new lithium ions being available in two sizes. 

Since these batteries only offer 19.2v output, I was wondering if you guys could offer me ideas on what control systems I could use. I believe the AirWire system is out, because as I last read, they needed a smaller input voltage for control of some things, but I don't know for certain. Its been a few years at least since I even investigated an RC option.


With the batteries as cheap as they are, I thought I'd stock on a few, and get the 4-pack charger, which supposedly can charge both the li-on and ni-cad packs.

My railway system will compose of three distinct lines, and I'm considering the placement of a fourth. The first will be the branchline: a basic loop around the three lilac shrubs. Encompassing that will be the mainline, which will also go out in front of the house. The third one is a point to point trolley/light rail line. If the fourth line is possible, it will be either another small industrial loop out front, or a point to point industrial line. (its questionable status is because I haven't explored the space available out front... I have shrubs and other things that limit my options.)


The mainline will definitely be battery power. I just don't want to spend the money for stainless steel. The branchline will likely have track power as an option. I have enough nickel-silver 332 rail to do that loop plus some fifty feet more.


The trolley line might use some of that left over NS rail, it is roughly... 20-25 feet in length. I'm figuring a small 1-amp starter pack for track power since this will only run either the Aristo PCC, or a similar small rail car. I might run a small critter with one to two cars, but this will be limited by the grades involved: the trackplan calls for the trolley line to leave the "union station" and then climb up to flyover the mainline, which itself has considerable clearance requirements as it is a doublestack route.



With the mainline being battery power, I want to keep my initial costs at a minimum. So to start with, I'm looking at battery/controller cars. Eventually, I intend to equip all engines with their own receivers. Steam engines will have batteries in their tenders and auxillary water tenders, and the diesels will need a trailing car, but since the diesels only pull a few trains, I can make 2-3 cars work for battery power. Since my diesel lineup is small, and I have no intention of growing it, I might make the diesels slave over to the battery cars, and just put the controllers in the cars as well.


Having said all that... I don't know what I want to do... please share with me ideas so I may try to figure out what will work best for my situation. 


And finally, please forgive any typos... I'm working on an old abused laptop that sometimes does type as its told.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

All of my G-Scale Graphic controls will operate on 19.2V. You may also want to have a look at my "Critter Controls" to automate your trolley line on battery power.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Lots of choices! Pick what you like.

RCS, RCS's new system, LocoLink, Aristo Trackside TE, Aristo Revolution...

Good choice in going battery.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Plus Airwire with more options for sound... 

Greg


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Three letter's...QSI 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC 

When your ready to talk batteries, give me a call.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

(That was part of the Airwire recommendation, just did not want to confuse... ) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

"With the mainline being battery power, I want to keep my initial costs at a minimum." 

hmmmm...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just re-read your post JD, the OLD Airwire receiver had "high voltage" limitations... the new one will work up to 28 volts. 

Also, you can use the QSI with the optional "Gwire" radio receiver, and it will work up to about 37 volts, so in either case, don't worry that 19 volts is too much. 


Regards, Greg


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Greg. That was my main concern with the AirWire system.

Right now I need to figure out what I'm gonna do with my Pinto I just got off eBay.... oh dear me!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The old AirWire can be used with higher voltage by installing a voltage regulator to control the voltage to the parts that do not directly run the motors. The new AirWire receiver handles higher voltage and also includes cruise control.


----------

